# getting into this photo stuff...



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

i have put this up on a different forum. i thought i would post here and see what you all had to say. any CC is always welcome!!! its funny, when i bought the camera i thought 2 lens' would suffice. Boy was i wrong!!! already have my eye on another and i have only had my camera for a month and a half!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

kingfish...I think they look great !!

I like the picture of the two ducks, one gett'in his ears cleaned out..


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Those are great shot.

When it come to camera's and lenses your list will never end.

But it sure is fun to get out.

The best thing to do is to rent the lenses first and make sure its what you want then buy it
you can also rent camera's because you will be buying more if you shot alot and if they offer a extended warranty or maintance package get it.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Nicely done


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> kingfish...I think they look great !!
> 
> I like the picture of the two ducks, one gett'in his ears cleaned out..


Looks like he's getting an earfull if you ask me. :lol:


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

Be careful it can be an expensive habit. Great looking pictures.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

feather detail on the mallard is excellent.

I see your shooting a D80 and have the 70-300 mounted( I shoot Nikon also :wink: ). This can be an excellent on the cheap birding setup. I have the 300 f4 AFS and do ok with it. I wish they made a sub 1500 400 or 500 f4 or f5.6 One can dream....


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

nice banded birds


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Beautiful. 

Where did you find the Barnacle Goose?


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> Where did you find the Barnacle Goose?


Google the Barnacle Goose, freakin cool if you ask me. Apparently they nest on cliffs too!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

great pic there.


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> Where did you find the Barnacle Goose?


willow park in Logan. lots of different birds in that little park!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

kingfish said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful.
> ...


that park is cool. injoy walking around in there and looking at all of the differnt ducks in there


----------

